
Low Latency Financial Data Has Arrived - csandstedt
https://www.tagnifi.com/low-latency-financial-data-has-arrived/
======
osullivj
Seems like a very similar model to quandl: curated, normalized data, APIs &
Excel addin, financial data. Free to start, and pay for premium access. How
are you differentiated?

~~~
csandstedt
Quandl is a great company and it's an honor to be compared with them. However,
we're quite different in that we collect and own our content. This vertical
integration allows us to develop rich features that our clients are demanding.
For example, we're in the process of rolling out right-click source data in
Excel that will allow you to see how we calculated a value along with a link
back to the source filing at the SEC. Without having control over the content
it will be difficult to roll out these types of features. Another example of
this is with our point-in-time capabilities for back-testing. Every item we
collect is date-stamped so that you can run back tests based on what
information was actually available on a date in the past. Without owning the
data this is very difficult to accomplish.

